# wobble in steering



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

when i am driving down the road i have a wobble i am not big on driving fast but when i get up in speed around 40 km/h it has a wobble in the bars is there anything i can do to get rid of it besides going faster lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check air in front tires make sure they match, check tie-rod ends make sure they are tight. check toe as well.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I had a bit of that and adjusted the toe in on the front. Took care of most of it. You have to remember, though, that these wheels are not 'balanced' like a cars and that might throw it of some also.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

when you bike is parked it you have play in the steering its the tie rod ends, try that maybe is causing it to wobble too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One other thing besides loose parts is large-lugged tires. Oddly, they do what we call "Cow-Toe" especialy with any toe-in.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

a arm bushings went out on mine and it shook more than usual at low speeds. same tires


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys just so u know its a brand new bike so i dont think it is a bushing tie rod or toe and pressure is good so im assuming it is because of the big lugs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

cookgio said:


> Hey guys just so u know its a brand new bike so i dont think it is a bushing tie rod or toe and pressure is good so im assuming it is because of the big lugs.


A quick test would be to reset the toe-in to zero or actualy towed out...a few 32nds of an inch. If it is cow-toe, most of it will go away. What's left will be slow enough that you can see each corner of the fenders dip-down and release as it switches from side to side. Kinda looks like a rocking motion up front.

Unfortunatly with no toe-in it will tend to road-wander a bit. Probably better then tearing-up frontend parts though if you ride fast a lot.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you tried having the tires balanced? Almost every set of tires I've owned other than backs and mambas I had to get balanced even the radials they actually were the worst about shaking.

KAWI RULES


----------



## ihdeboy (Apr 18, 2016)

how do I start a new forum im new to this site??


----------

